# Search function



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

@Lorian

Since the update to the site I've found that the search tool only shows threads containing the searched word from threads created after the update?

Any reason why this is?

Cheers


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

He did say the Search function would be slightly hit & miss whilst everything is re-done.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

> He did say the Search function would be slightly hit & miss whilst everything is re-done.


Ok, cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Ok, cheers


No worries☺


----------

